

How to tell your story to investors - iterable
http://blog.thesecretofraisingmoney.com/storytelling/

======
niamh
Great post - I would also add that storytellers need to be aware of their
surroundings and interpreting the audience's body language to help minimize
rambling or telling the wrong story to the wrong audience.

~~~
iterable
yea that's a great point.

